# TORONTO | Islington Terrace | 145m | 45 fl | 138m | 44 fl | 114m | 35 fl | U/C



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction
*









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...45m-45s-tridel-kirkor-architects.19131/page-9


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...5m-45s-tridel-kirkor-architects.19131/page-10


----------

